# Labrador mix



## R1428 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, I recently got a dog and the shelter told me it was a Labrador. I think he is a Labrador mixed with something bigger because he is too high 64 cm (25 inches) and too heavy 34 kg (75lbs). I already posted this on other places and advices I got were: Labrador not mixed, Labrador x Rottweiler, Labrador x Flatcoated Retriever, Labrador x Great Dane... Does anyone have another idea or does anyone support one of the previous suggestions?

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6568/hond2.jpg

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/289/hondk.jpg


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

The size is within the breed standard. Lots of purebred Labs are significantly out of the breed standard's size limits. Not the greatest pictures, but the first one looks like 100% Lab. The second pic makes the coat look a bit too shaggy, but it is really a poor photograph. Need better photographs.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

looks like a lab to me. Flatcoats are pretty rare...hard to believe you'd find a mix. I really don't see the Dane and Rotties usually have pretty dominant tan markings.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks pure lab to me based on those two pictures.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The size is right. He looks like pure Lab to me, but the pictures are a little dark.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree. Poor photos, but looks like a Lab.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a handsom dog!! I think he looks like a lab. If he is mixed with something, it was a long time ago. My Penny has that kind of wavy hair on her back (she's a lab) and also white markings (which indicate she's mixed with something way in the past).


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

He looks like lab to me. My lab weighs in at 80 pounds and is 26 inches high so the size does not surprise me. He is adorable!


----------



## R1428 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! The photos are poor quality because they are taken with an amateur camera, but here are better ones of dogs that look exactly like him (especially the second one): 
http://album.partyflock.nl/15458733.jpg
http://www.hondenpage.nl/argeweb/downloads/sheera.jpg


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lab. Looks alot like my Penny, except boyish.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup! I agree with everyone above that said Pure Lab. He might not be a very well bred Lab but he looks like a purebred Lab. Very nice looking pup.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Black Lab-rottie mixes always show tan markings because those markings are recessive in black Labs anyway- see black-and-tan labs. So that mix is out.

Lab-Flattie mixes are hard to tell, but flatties are such a rare breed in most locales that you can essentially rule that out as well.

Finally, black Lab-mixes almost always show some white markings, especially on the chest and on the paws. Some of the mixes show a throwback to the full tuxedo markings of the Lab ancestor. Even pure-bred labs can have these markings so by themselves they aren't an indication of a mixed breed, but mixes almost always show them. 

Therefore, it's rare for a mix to be _totally_ black. Since your dog doesn't show any markings at all, I'm going to say he's a Lab.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

^ It's not at all rare for a mix to be solid black. Shelters all across the country are filled with big solid black mix breed dogs.


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a handsome dog!!


----------

